# My First Hummer



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Until I joined this forum recently, I never heard of a Hummer or knew what they were. Acquired my first one today, so I could listen to that sound and watch that second hand.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice choice...and unmolested 214 :thumbsup: ...so many have been converted to Spaceviews.

Looks very clean and tidy.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice one. Got three myself and enjoy them all. You know your hooked now dont you. :good:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

> Magic 'aint it!
> 
> Mike


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, it looks like it never was worn. There was a metal strap on it with "Ambassador USA" written on it, I hope it wasn't original, because I "snipped" it off as I couldn't get to the springbars.

I stuck a "Spiedel twist" on it that I found in a drawer.

PS it's got a second hack too.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats quite similar to the NOS one I bought back in 2004ish, which I think Larry has now. Lovely watch and as Paul says many of these hidden space views have been converted to SV now, real shame.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

You have a good memory Jon. :thumbsup:

Here is a recent picture. Excuse the dust and finger prints, I was in a hurray. h34r:










:afro:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Any opinions on the difference between the 214 and the 218 movements? I heard that the 214 was more collectable - true? Cheers.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Drum2000 said:


> Any opinions on the difference between the 214 and the 218 movements? I heard that the 214 was more collectable - true? Cheers.


Well, as a non-expert, my opinion is that 214s are the only models that have Spaceviews. 218s have a date window and I believe some have day and date. 214s have a battery hatch and no crown and 218s have a more traditional caseback and crown (so technology went backwards!)

Are 214s more collectable? I'm not sure but probably, Spaceviews are certainly. When I bought my Accutron I went for the 218 because I believe there are less issues with batteries.

This is a link to Paul's battery page: My link

This is my 218 (any excuse to show off):


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Steve said:


> Well, as a non-expert, my opinion is that 214s are the only models that have Spaceviews. 218s have a date window and I believe some have day and date.


Sorry Ian, not quite correct. There is a 218 Spaceview although it's not nearly as nice as the 214 Spaceview models. And some 218s have no date or day window.

214 Spacviews are certainly very collectable, but then so are many 218 models like: Snorkels/Deep Seas (below), D shape, GMT models etc


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Zimmer said:


> Until I joined this forum recently, I never heard of a Hummer or knew what they were. Acquired my first one today, so I could listen to that sound and watch that second hand.


Very, very nice B)

& the hum & smooth second hand are so hypnotic :yes:

As for Spaceviews, well I know this is probably heretical but I just don`t like them :no:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm afraid that I have to concur with Mach - Space Views just aren't my thing.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I've taken the plunge and bought this which is wending its way to me from Israel.

My first hummer (sniff... wipes tear from eye).


----------

